# Classfiles mit $-Zeichen?



## peez (1. Apr 2009)

Mir sind im bin folder von Eclipse einige Class-Files aufgefallen, die doppelt sind und ein $ im Dateinamen haben.
Was hat es denn mit denen auf sich?


----------



## tfa (1. Apr 2009)

Das sind nested Classes.


----------



## Ebenius (1. Apr 2009)

Aus diesem Java-Quelltext im Pfad _com/ebenius/OuterClass.java_ ...[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]package com.ebenius;

public class OuterClass { // äußere Klasse
  static class NestedClass { // innere Klasse
  }

  private void foo() {
    new Object() { // anonyme Klasse (wird zu ~$N mit N >=1)
    };
  }
}[/HIGHLIGHT]
... werden durch ... 
	
	
	
	





```
javac com/ebenius/OuterClass.java
```
... diese Binary-Class-Dateien gebaut: 
	
	
	
	





```
com/ebenius/OuterClass.class
com/ebenius/OuterClass$NestedClass.class
com/ebenius/OuterClass$1.class
```
Ebenius


----------



## tfa (1. Apr 2009)

Sollte besser StaticNestedClass heißen statt StaticInnerClass.
EDIT: Ups, schon korrigiert


----------

